
The future is quantum - seycombi
https://www.ft.com/content/6711e5c2-0e83-11e7-b030-768954394623
======
Cypher
I hope they describe a future without paywalls otherwise some of us are going
to be left behind :(

~~~
misotaur
Google the name of the article and click on it,somehow you can bypass it this
way.

